# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > MakerBot Forum >  MakerBot Patent to Print LARGE objects - Very Interesting

## Brian_Krassenstein

One of the more frustrating parts of 3D printing at home is the limited size that one can print objects at.  Most cheap printers, under $3000 can't print objects over 12 inches in any direction (and that's only a few printers on the market).  Sure they are great for printing many things, but what about when you want to print something a bit larger, or even much larger?

Makerbot has recently filed an interesting patent which is described here in more detail:  http://3dprint.com/2871/makerbot-build-volume-patent/ 
Basically what the patent is for, is to create a printing process via a software, where the software determines how to break up each large print into several prints on one machine or several machines.  It then adds weld points or other ways to connects the parts to the printed models.  

Here is a image from the patent.  Seems pretty interesting.  What are your thoughts?

----------


## Mjolinor

Hmm, how novel, putting smaller things together to make bigger things. If only Lego or chimney sweep brush makers or bridge builders or house makers had thought of it before them. Oh, wait, they did.

----------


## DrLuigi

No idea why you would patent something basic like this tho.

Makerbot must have a allergic reaction against just letting some things opensource i guess.

----------


## bringho

Fortunately patents like this would not even be considered in the rest of the world as far as I know.

----------


## Jef_Lord

OMG ! It's a revolution Makerbot just patented ... one of the most used method by Makers since cavegage...  :Confused: 

Even Kinematics didn't dare it.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Roxy

My guess is they are going to run into 'Prior Art' considerations.   I didn't do this because my part was too big but I did do a very similar thing so I could print it and have access to paint and view the inside of my 'artificial lung' for a school project. It is likely somebody has done this exact thing already because of size constraints. We will have review the claims on this patent.    But my bet is they have a hard time defending this patent if it gets granted:


photo 9.jpg

----------


## Dragons_Blood

Would this infringe upon Lego patents?

----------


## Feign

Some things ought to get you banned for trolling from the Patent Office.

Patenting the concept of "assembly" ought to be one of those things.

----------


## DrLuigi

Well i guess i can say now that Makerbot is our Apple in the 3D printing industry.

I knew it for a long time but that just proves it,

Oh well.. You will always have such companys i guess.

I wonder if they would actualy opensource something one day.

----------


## curious aardvark

there's a few openscad scripts that break down large parts into smaller and add customisable connectors. 
Patenting something as basic as gluing or clipping small things together. Means you can sue everybody else who already does it. 

Makerbot have gone a long way down the road to hell since they were bought by stratasys, while still pretending to be this user friendly company. 

I'm currently designing small interlockable cups for 3d noughts and crosses (tic tac toe). We played a game with an empty biscuit holder at christmas. So much fun I'm going to make my own kits :-) 
Wonder if I should ask makerbot for permission first ? 
Nah.

----------


## hobbes

hi, new guy here.

I really don't see any significance to such patent. It's like patenting a fork with 3 prongs, even though you can easily find ones with 4 prongs.

Whenever i want to print something bigger than the build area and the part has to be strong enough to support weight, i will split the part and implement the appropriate indentations.
Alternatively i'll just screw in or glue non printed support beams such as wood or metal tubing.

----------

